# sno way 3 pin style mount height



## treesnsnow (Aug 28, 2009)

I have just mounted a sno way three pin style mount on my 2006 f250sd diesel. my question is what should i set the two lower pins at height wise. currently they are 11 inches off the ground to the center of the pin hole. " i think i saw once theye are suppose to be 11" off the ground" this is without the plow on the truck. i am plowing with a mt series plow 7'6" any help would be great thank you. i transfered this plow off of my 2005 f150 which i had the botton pin holes set at 9.5 inches that was the highest i could get them on a half ton truck.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Set them so the A frame runs as level as possible. There may be instructions on snoways site that you can download too. I'm not positive on how to set them, just think that is how they should be. There is a guy named Basher on here. He is a snoway dealer and will know for sure.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

9-10 1/2 inches. your 11 inch measurement might work check to see if your blade maintains contact with the ground as you angle though it's full range.


----------

